# Egg Share General Chit Chat Part 18



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

New home ladies. Happy   and lots of   to you all.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Morning ladies!

Ignore my last crazy post please , I did a search on here after I posted and came up with nothing! (although I did mean what I said about UIF!) 
Happy Tuesday Chatting x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning all 

Well the trigger shot was a bit of a nightmare as it was all in glass vials and had to mix 2 powders to 1 water and the glass smashed, but all done no side effects besides the pain of my ovaries and my boobs feeling very full and tender and my nipples have grown lets hope I get to keep these  

How is everybody?

As it's not very chatty  on here I am going to get my washing and ironing done so I can relax catch up with you all later xxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning Lady's iam at me mum's off shopping today  
Lou sorry to here thr trigger shot was a nightmare


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning Ladies,








Katie Hun..x

Lou - Glad you got your trigger done ok.. But sounds as though you had a mare.. I'm not looking forward to all the mixing etc tbh. Get your ironing out of the way so you can relax all week  You finished work now then? Must be nice not jabbing today

Hayley - I know nothing about blood groups to be honest.. I don't even know what mine is nor does DP.

Lisa - Hope your having a lovely break.

Kelly - Was going to ask, Your clinic isn't going to charge you extra for the extra DR drugs you need are they due to them putting you back a week?

Nat - Hope your well.

Shon - How's your time off going?

Veng - Yey! On getting a puppy! As you are probably aware pup's are such hard work but are worth it in the end. Spaniels are very lively and require a awful lot of attention... If i were you when you get her to take her to training classes (i wish i had done) Because they are such wild cards they will do what they want when they want without listening to you. My 2 really is like having 2 toddlers as Katie says i cannot leave anything lying around as they will come up steal it and run is doesn't matter what it is  A few months back i caught Dolce in the garen with a box of Tampon's  Poppy loves stealing her dad's lighters and chewing into them  But they are great company & very entertaining.

Well, My ovulation test this morning: Now i am eben more confused! There is no line at all now just the control line  Do you reckon i missed it on Saturday as sundays was darker then Mondays and now tuesdays line has gone


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole yes I am off work now, finished all my washing and ironing    I would ring the clinic about your tests and see what they say


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Lou - I have posted on peer support so will see if anyone who has this before if not i'll email the clinic in a bit... I really need to get off my   and do some house work but i just cannot find the motivation.. We ordered loads of stuff from the next sale last week and some came last night and it still sitting on the living room floor   How Lazy! We were both too hot yesterady to do anything... Really got to dust/hoover etc though.. Right that's it i'm getting up now... Stick my Ipod in the dock and i'll be well away


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

Nicole if you did have a faint line and now you only have the control line i would say you have already ovulated ,mine was like that no line then it would get darker closer to ovulation then go back faint intill nothing,keep taking them tho just in case,


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello ladies...

Hope your all well....

I had a fab weekend, it was so hot though.. But rather that the rain when sleeping in a tent.   

Lou.... Trigger shot already!!   I am so excitied for you... amke sure you text me and let me know how many eggs you get.. I will be bitting my nails waiting!

Katie.. How are you doing sweetie I have been thinking of you hun.

Hello to all

Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Done your bubbles Katie Glad you are feeling a little more positive   I love reading the BFP diaries  

Veng - Thanks hun... I think it may of already happened then.. i think i'll pop my clinic a email. Been searching FF and read leads of post's about noone being able to read them!  

Nat - Good to hear from you.

Well scrubbed my kitchen.. & i stink of bleech


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie... Glad to here it hun... I think I drank my body weight in wine, Pimms and Champers the weekend... Liver is trying to function now.    It was so hot waking round the show and the only drinks that were cold were alchol... So I helped myself. I love Pimms.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I love pimms too Nat! Whenever we go on holiday i stock up on bottles at the airport as they are usually 2 for £10 at B'ham airport


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

What a bargin!!! 

Right I have to go to the bank, see how much money I havent got.. LOL! After this weekend there shouldnt be much left... I tell you it was so much to eat in the show.... and at the camp site... It was £3.50 for a small amount of chips, £5 for a hot dog and £4 for a bacon roll.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Skybreeze said:


> It was £3.50 for a small amount of chips, £5 for a hot dog and £4 for a bacon roll.


Sounds like DP's restaurant prices in his store..  have a nice afternoon... Hopefully its not raining where you are! I'd just put the dogs in the garden mopped the floor waiting for it to dry and the heavens opened!! typical 

I have emailed the clinic RE: My ovulation tests and if i am right and the surge has happened i could/should be ovulating today/tomorrow meaning i could/should be starting stimms in 2 weeks (ish) WooHoo!!! I could of course be making it all up and imagining this.. But i am going on your word Veng


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi girls   

Nat glad you had a good weekend and I will text tomorrow hun

Well I have been out and bought a new fridge freezer and then been back to bed for a snooze so feeling all sleepy now....

Katie glad your feeling more   hun

Nicole hope you can start stimms soon hun

Veng/JAG good afternoon


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

LOU!! 



TOMORROW!!! 

We want to hear about lots of....



And you will soon be PUPO!!! 



 Love Natalie xxx​


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah thanks Natalie I will text you and you can let the girls know if that's ok x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats fine hun, I will shout it from the ruth tops for you!!

What time is EC?

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Nat, not sure got to be at the clinic for 7.30am and hoping I am first in so I get breakfast around 9am


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hopefully!!!     I had to be at hospital at 7.30 and had EC at 9.15.... So I got lunch instead!  

Good luck.... I better go now, have got to cook my lasagna that I made earlier for dinner!!

Take care Lou xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Enjoy your dinner I have just cooking salmon with green beans and new potatoes trying to fill up as I can't have anything after 12tonight


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

ooooooooooo Lou im excited for you hun lol

nicola my receipient is paying for all my drugs so didnt have to pay a penny towards drugs i didnt think that was right but me not saying anything  

helloooo to all me lovely ladies xxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Kelly, No thats right your drugs are included but only the standard dose and some clinic's if ou go over they charge you for the extra drugs.. But as it is their fault you will be needing more i doubt the will.

Louise - Good Luck for tomorrow hun.. I will be thinking of you and waiting to hear your news from Nat.xx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

nicola i hav emore than enough of drugs me thinks i have worked it out right  

lou lou loulou lou goood luck huni xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi girlies 
Just a quickie from me 

Lou - Good luck for tomorrow hun, I will be hoping that you get lots of eggs   !

Hayley  x x x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Just a girl said:


> Hi girlies
> Just a quickie from me
> 
> Lou - Good luck for tomorrow hun, I will be hoping that you get lots of eggs  !
> ...


Quick from from you hayley? You feeling ok? 

Kelly thats good then hun.
P.s My name's Nicole (Not Nicola...  ) Pet hate of mine being called Nicola & DP's Ex wife is called Nicola


----------



## Fi 1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello

I hope you don't mind me butting in, but I had a failed attempt at icsi in May and we are looking in to egg sharing we weren't quite sure on exact cost and whats involved as we are waiting for a consultation @ Exeter Hospital to go through all the details, wondered if anyone could shed any light for me?  I would really appreciate it as at the moment I can't afford another attemp at icsi but figured that I love the idea of helping other couples reach their dreams with my help at the same time as maybe getting a slightly cheaper treatment so we can get a little closer to achieving our dream.  

Thanks 

Fi


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Fi,
  Welcome to the thread...  Sorry to hear of your recent failed ICSI attempt 
You will be amazed at all the different prices you will see us come up with now but i will tell you mine.
Consult £135
Tests/scans £160 
ICSI £1215
**** Fee £125
Drugs were included

We also has to pay for DP's SSR but the ICSI was reduced from £2995 due to the eggshare and we didn't neeed to pay for the drugs.

I know some of the ladies had their treatment for as little as £800   I think the cheapest i seen crop up as at Bourne Hall which airmanswife' treatment was well under £1000 including ICSI and also Vikki's clinic but i cannot remember which clinic that was.

Look forward to hearing more from you.
Nicole.x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi fi 1
the cost we at the moment we would of had to pay for our first consultation but hubby's work payed ,then we had to pay his sperm results i think it was 125,i have had all my bloods done at my doctors so i didn't have to pay,they told me my drugs and IVF is free due to egg sharing ,so i am not sure if i have to pay for more?

morning Lady's 
Lou thinking of you i hope EC is going smoothly


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning Katie 
i know your so close i am excited for you lots of sticky((( vibes ))) what day are you testing Hun


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ahhh.. Katie Hun... Must be soooo hard! Your doing great though but i understand i bet you cannot think of anything else.. You got and nice plans for the weekend? 
[fly]     [/fly]

Shon - You ok? What have you been up to? Test day tomorrow... 
[fly]       [/fly]

Veng - Blooming heck.. You got your round very cheap! 

Scarey - Just seen on the list that you are starting back up again  3rd Time lucky as you say  

Kelly, Bernice, Hayley, Fi1, Nat, Lisa - Good morning.x

What's this stupid scroll box doing round my post?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

LOU got 14 lovely eggs!!!!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Woo Hoo Lou... Eggscellent news!!  

Will be keeping my fingers crossed for your phonecall tomorrow.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Back again!!  

My computer is playing up!! Bl**dy thing... It keeps freezing..

Anyway....

Kelly... Just wanted to add my bit to what you and Nicole were saying about drugs being paid by your recipient.... At most hospital with egg share you get a drugs package... That is paid for. But Sometimes you go over... At my clinic anything under 40ampes of menopur were paid for by my recipent... But I used 50 ampes.... So paid for 10... Which was £172. And that lasted me 3 days.   I would check just incase hun, because I honestly didnt think I would go over the the package... So its good just to buget for drugs aswell.

Fi... Welcome to the thread hun.. So soory about you BFN this year. I know how that feels.    All clinics are different with what you pay for in egg share.. At my clinic I paid...

£760 for the Egg share... Most of that was for admin... Shocking I know.
£510 for ICSI
£100 HFEA fee
£172 for extra drugs I need because of my lazy ovaries
£100 for 2ww surport... 30 cyclogest and 15 crinone gel.

So alot cheaper then private ES. Good luck hun.

Hello to everyone.. 

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi girls well as Natalie and Katie said I got 14 eggs so 7 each, we have changed from IVF to ICSI as DH's  were not as good as they have been in the past.  I feel fine bit of cramping but had a pain killer suppository so I guess its working well, I woke up feeling very drunk, the nurse said I was talking about Pina Coladas    Just hope they start their work tonight in the luv lab and I get a phonecall with good news tomorrow


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Well done Lou!!!   Do you know how many are mature??

Well I had to rush off, DH called and said he was going to hospital... Panic.. Anyway he suffers with terrible migraines and hasn't had one for ages.. But the last one last 3 days so the GP gave him some meds for it... So he took the tablet today and had a really bad reaction to them... The hospital said to go home and rest. And too see his GP next week.. His blood pressure was sky high, so they think he has some kind of heart disease. Which wouldnt be a surprise to me as his mum at 53 died from a heart attack and his brother at 51 died of a third heart attack. So he is in bed now, feeling quite worried at the moment... Why does life always have a way of kicking you when your already down??


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

Nat   i hope your DH is OK that is very worrying as his family has history with there hearts i am sure you are giving him lots of TLC  

Lou thats fab news 14 eggs i am so happy for you      

Katie not long then lots of baby dust Hun  

i am busy doing lovely washing and reading puppy books


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

He is alsleep in the bedroom..... Hopefuly he will perk up later... Right got to go, I am getting my nails done at 2.

Natalie xxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Afternoon Girls,

Lou - Yippeee well done   14 eggs      x

Nat - I hope dp feels better soon hun  x

Katie - Hey hun sending you  lots of positive thoughts  

Nicole - Re: me being quick.......It does happen, very rarely but it happens 

Veng - Hows the puppy research going?  I think I should be buying a book soon my lil brat-dog keeps weeing and pooing on the kitchen floor over night 

Fi - Hello and welcome - Im not doing icsi but our private treatment is costing £500:
      £200 consultation


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry posted that by mistake.... i'll continue

£200 consultation
£175 Semen analysis
£100 HFEA fee (this is all aprox as I cant remember exactly, so its prob under £500)


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Gotta go, off to do my teen mums group now (oh joy!!) Bye!


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

puppy research going good i think when she's 6mths I'll take her dog training classes,
thinking of names she will be ready to pick up 8th august  
Rouge
Goldie
Roxie
Lexie
Lady 
any ideas?


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hello ladies

how r u all, i havent posted for a while...

so trying to catch up now..

JAG, katie, veng, shon, watn1.lou, how r u all?

well im patiently waiting for results...apparently hospital are suppose to be phoning possible recipents end of week to see if they are at a stage to go forward  

emsy x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi girls x
sorry aint been around much  
katie hun lots of   
lou 14 eggies well done hun xx sorry aint read to much whens et?? are you going for blasts
everone else big   hope your all doing good
loving the weather its fab , still waiting the blasted AF still nothing cant believe after the scan that she sed i should get my af anyday ! that was last wednesday!!!!!! 
loads of well wishes xxx to you all x
vikxx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

lou well done on the 14 eggs huni  

nicole im soooo sorry   glad its nicole anyway me no likey nicolas that much lol and i hate getting peoples names wrong  

nat and nicolE ive already got all my drugs and if i do the menopur right will have some left over so IF i need to do another cycle i can use them  

helloooooooo to everyone else


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Firstly - CONGRATULATIONS to lou !!!! Well done on your eggies hunni. Hope that you are feeling ok and I am certain that tomorrwo will bring fantastic news for you xxxx

Hello everyone else, Katie - I am thinking of you hun and i know exactly how you are feeling. Not long to go now try and have a nice weekend. What time are you testing on Tue

Well OTD tomorrow - going to clinic for 1pm !!! I am petrified and have felt nauseous all day !!! 

I will be on here straight away to let you all know.

Well best of luck to everyone else that is awaiting news of any kind tomorrow and I will speak and do personals tomorrow avo hopefully.

Love to all xxxxx

Shon xxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Shon - wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow  and   I really hope you get your BFP x

Kelly and Vikki - Hello ladies x

Nicole - did you speak to the clinic about whether you have possibly missed ovulation? 

Katie - Yeah sometimes I do......  

Well Im feeling nice and energised, went for a swim after work and managed 30 lengths till it filled with lots shrieking, splashing kids! Ive got my injection training apt tomorrow at 1pm and I'm guessing they will give me all my drugs and the rest of dates too! Wish me luck!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Lou - You mad woman what you doing on here.. Go to bed     Good luck for tomorrow's call.

Nat -   for your DH babe, Hope he is feeling better this evening.x

Hayley - I did email them but they never got back to me so i guess they don't really care   Today's test again was just the control line, I have a scan Friday and pick up my stim drugs so i guess they'll tell me then. Good Luck for tomorrow hun... Bring on the drugs.. It's exciting getting them all out and sorting through  

Shon - Glad your still with us.. Are you testing before you go to the clinic? If you hold out untill 1 then you have amazing will power.. I really hope it's a BFP, Your symtoms sound really positive.. Your waking up hungry because your twinnies need food.   

Emsie - Hey hun.. Waiting game is a nightmare hun But onec you get going time flys by.

Vikki - OMG!! Still no AF can they not give you something? I thought they could? Have to started the pill anyway like they said?

Kelly - It's ok hun.. easy mistake it's only 1 letter afterall.. Strangely enough i don't like Nicola's either   But been called Nicola all my life and it's just a pet hate.. DP cringes everytime someone says "Nicola" to me   He think's i'm gonna bite someone's head off

Katie - No he's not being good! By a long shot! Thankfully as it's Wednesday only the yonger one is here.. Eldest has said there's no point coming because he's banned from the internet while here.. OMG i forget to tell you's... Because DP looked in the history from when he was on his laptop at the weekend and he'd been looking at things he shouldn't be (i'm sure you know what i mean) Therefore because he's been punished he think he'll punish DP by just not coming... Fine by me   I've also just has the news that they are not going away for 4 weeks because they cannot afford the flight unless we give them £300   How i knew that was coming!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning girls  well I am feeling alot better today, the clinic didn't tell me how mature my eggs were just said they would call today with news and when to go back for ET, so  I get some good news soon    

Shon I really hope you get your BFP at 1pm hun


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie I will do, just hope they call soon     

Hope the blood was implantation honey, as I said to Paddy last night its in the hands of the gods now we have done everything we can    

What did you think of Mamma Mia?


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

shon good luck today     you get a BFP !!!!
katie hun   you get a BFP too hun  
hi to  everyone else xx good luck lou too xx
vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Vikki, how are you hun?


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning Lady's 
good luck Shon   
Katie i hope the bleeding is nothing to worry about  take it easy today  
Lou i hope you hear good news from your clinic today 

hi everyone


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Veng, so have you decided on the name for your pup?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie I really hope everythings ok, are you using Cyclogest?  Have you rang the clinic?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Lou & Shon.. Good Luck today.xx

Katie - How are you today?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hummmm... I just missed like 10 post's 

Katie - Sorry to hear about the spotting just seen your post on Peer Support.. I am glad it has stopped and hope is just implantation spotting   

Vikki, Veng - Goodmorning, Any Goss?   x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Nicole, Katie's spotting has started again, she is trying to get through to the clinic and I have told her to go home but she said work won't let her so told her to walk out, hope she's ok   

Well I have just jumped as the phone rang but it was Comet saying our new fridge freezer will be here in 30mins, can't wait our old fridge has packed in and our new one has a water dispenser


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh Katie Hun     Go home babe as Lou say's just walk out.. Stuff 'em what are they going to do? Tell them you have called the clinic and got to go in..   

Lou - Bet you are on edge this morning... Did they tell you when they would call? 

Something wrong with this forum or my Pc i dunno.. But it's not telling me new post's have been posted been i post


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Katie, oh hunny i'm  for you it is a late implanter but please do as the others have and GO HOME NOW! You can't stay at work, you need to be with dp or your mum (((((big  ))))) x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole sometimes it does that with me, I think it just plays up sometimes.  The clinic just said they would call today with news, I am praying that as they have not rang yet that it is good news cause if they were no good they would have rang surely, or they may be busy with EC's this morning, I was the only one in yesterday


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Lou hope you get ya phone call soon 

Morning nicole, veng, vikki!  

I hope katie is ok  

Im off to get ready for my date with a small prick    

Bye x x x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies...

katied-this might sound stupid but have you done a hpt? i had bleed 7dp3dt on our 2nd cycle and got a bfp.have you rang your clinic??they might want you to up your cyclogest.

leicesterlou-well done one on the eggs   hope you get a good phone call soon             

shon1982-good luck for your test today


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

Katie words fail me i don't now what to say apart from i will pray your little one's are hanging on   

Lou i hope you hear soon  
hi Nicole ,Hayley,W4M 

i think iam down to 2 names for the puppy Goldie or Roxie   i think sometimes you have to be around them before you can pick a name you  know what suits it?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Veng I love Roxie

I have had a phonecall from the clinic I have 4 embryos and so having 2 put back tomorrow at 9.30am


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

katied-it was red and brown bleeding.i rang the clinic and they upt me cyclogest and then it died down.some women do bleed in the beginning.id tests aswell as youre gone 14days past ec arnt younot trying to tempt you or anything  

leicesterlou-well done lovey  youll be pupo from tomorrow.lots of luck           

veng-aww you got a puppy


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi again Ladies...
  Sorry i dissapeared i had problems with some parcels again.  

Katie - I too have read loads of diaries and ladies get 2-3 bleed and still go onto have a BFP... I don't know the reason why but some have tested and got a BFP and then called the clinic and had to up there cyclogest.. & i think 1 or 2 went for early scans as there were 2 sac's... I have no idea what all this could mean but as you are doing just try and stay positive.. Just look at WFM for inspirational guidance   You've done all you can now. Surely your clinic must have a support line or something? If not thats rediculas! 

Veng - I think Goldie suits that little pup you had in the pic..

Louise - Great news on the embies hun... Hopefully they all continue to divide overnight... Did they say what happened to the other 3? Immature..etc?


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

yes ring your clinic


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie don't worry I am doing nothing, DH has even left me pack up in the fridge  

W4M yes PUPO from tomorrow, can't wait

Nicole they didn't say what happened to the others and I didn't think to ask was concentrating on what the embroygist ws saying about ET tomorrow legs in stirups, needing a full bladder, just grateful to have 4, she mentioned the freezing too and that costing £300 so looking good   

Katie hope everything is fine


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

leicesterlou-yeah youll love that lovely huge tourch shone on your doda whilst legs in stirups   they clean your doda too before doing anything


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes she said that, W4M doda, where on earth did you get that name from?


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

dont know really


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

W4M not long until mat leave starts for you hun, are you looking forward to finishing work?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh No!! Clean your Doda?? Really... OMG how embarrassing!!

Katie - Hopefully all will be ok hun... I can only begin to imagine how your feeling.x

Lou - Freezing too! Wow.. Excellent hun.. My cost of freezing was included in the ICSI price so if i am that fortunate then i don't have to stump any more money, I don't it though being at we are only looking at a 40% fertilising rate, As long as i get 2 i'm happy clinic will not take to blasts with less then 8 embies and if i have blasts i can only have 1 put back.x

WFM - Did you have blasts or 3 day embies put back?x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole I know how embrassing   but I guess it has to be done hey, not sure if Dh will come into the room with me as he gets very squeemish we will see.

Right girls I am off to watch a film might pop back later, Katie text me if you get any news 

Have a good afternoon girls


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

leicesterlou-no ive been signed off since beginning of june   poor me a sat at home all the time .your dh got to go in with you to see your little embies on screen before putting them in. 

watn1-i had a day 3et.only ever get 2 embies so not ever taken them to blast.anyway our embies a compacting ones on day 3 so no need to take them to day 5.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

wfm - wow 2 embies & twinnies... Fab result


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

KatieD said:


> Iv just had a cig. i ant had one in a year. oops. i remember why i stopped now.


Urrgghh!! Katie Noooooooooooooooooooooo!!!   Drop the cig


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

no lovey dont do that


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

go buy comfort food instead.go buy lots of choc and icecream


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah Katie - Lots of chocolate or a big fat cream cake or something.. Did you not get through to your clinic?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone hear from Shon?


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

no news from Shon yet i bursting to find out 

Lou great news about your little embies   lots of baby dust for tomorrow


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

veng said:


> no news from Shon yet i bursting to find out


Nope, Not yet... I'm not sure if she's had to travel all the way to her clinic or going the doc's or what... There's no way i could of waited.. I'd of defo got out the pee stick.. Infact i'd of got out the pee stick 10 days ago


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi girls
katie hun you need to rest hun   put ya feet up an munch away at the choc xx 
lou yippeeeee your going to be pupo tomorrow  xxxxx 
nicole you ok hun ?? xx
hi to everyone else ,  an guess wat......................................... still NO AF !!!!! lol grrrrrrreat! this rate ill be starting next yr!
xx vik xx 
p.s SHON hurry up we all dying to KNOW!!!! lol xxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Vikki... I'm OK. Just hanging around waiting for ovulation then hopefuly AF... Like you.  
Can they not give you anything? I take it they didn't let you start the pill?


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi nicole , no my lining was to thick aparently defragmenting so it should be coming away which means AF , but nope still aint  
even been riding my horse at a faster rate hopeing it will bring it on lol ive tried everything lol  
but we`re get there in the end hopefully we`ll be tx together xx
vikxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Complete nightmare Vikki! I hope it comes along very soon.. Are they going to scan you again? I've got another scan tomorrow my lining was only 5.3 last week so will be interesting to see if its changed.


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

nah there not going to scan me again unless i moan about it lol but i cant be bothered to keep running up the clinic to be there for 20 mins ill wait but only thing is im getting a horrible pain in my right ovary now i know ive already ovalated so i dont know wat it is but my tummy is very swollen thats worring me a bit .
ill see how i go if i aint had my af around wednesday next week ill ring them see wat they say x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Afternoon girls, Katie drop the ciggie   

Can't believe no word from Shon


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Lou - I've popped back too to see if she'd posted. Was it shon who's clinic was hours away? I guess she may still be on the way back.
Hopefully she is celebrating


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Not sure Nicole, I will have to keep popping in to see if she has posted, I too hope your celebrating Shon


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

ive heard from shon


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

what did she say Kelly spill the beans ive been popping in to check too


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

KellyG said:


> ive heard from shon


Dangle the carrot or what?


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

watn1 said:


> KellyG said:
> 
> 
> > ive heard from shon
> ...


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

veng   

Kelly - How's the Dr-ing going? 5 Days untill stimms


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone got any nice weekend plans? I have NONE, Nothing, Nada, Didley swat  

Hayley - How'd your appointment go hun?

Lou - I hope your plans will be lying in bed all weekend while your little embies snuggle in   I hope your transfer goes well tomorrow.xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Where you's all gone?...   
DP just come in so i suppose i better get off my laptop   Will keep checking for a update on my phone instead  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

It is my wedding anniversary on Saturday 5 years and have a hair appointment too so will be resting up tomorrow then resting after my hair on Saturday DH said he will cook me a meal.

Cant believe nothing from Shon, Kelly were you joking saying you had heard from her?


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

yo ladies

lou are u ok? 

hellloooooooo veng nic lou katie u ok huni?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ah Lou - Congrat's for Sarurday hun... Hope your DH is good at cooking.x

Kelly, Evening.. Yeah we're you joking?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Girls,

My apt today went really well - I cant believe how easy it is I really didn't feel it!  Want to start now though!

My baseline scan is 25th august (bank holiday monday!) and I start stimming the 28th So provisionally my ec is booked for 10th sept and et is for the 12th - OTD 26th!

Lou Im pleased to read you got your 2 embies to transfer tomorrow - good luck hun trying not to pee all over the consultant! Sat sounds like a nice day for you hun, what will he be cooking for you?

Nicole - Good luck for your scan tomorrow, will they be telling you when you will start stimming? 

Katie - A ciggie.... bleurgh, I gave up yrs ago and if for some strange reason I have a drunken drag it makes me feel sick and tastes revolting!  But I hope your doing ok hun  

Hi Kelly


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

wasnt joking am not aloud to talk about it   

hiya just a girl glad ur appt went cool so u dring now?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh glad I haven't missed you I thought I was all alone then, I am fine bit of pain in ovaries and they are still making me pee loads but the nurse said they don;t go down for about 6 weeks and sometimes fill up with fluid so can still be painful, can't wait until after ET tomorrow I am dreading it TBH, EC was fine cause I was asleep but this time the doc cleans my lady garden then puts the embryos back and all whilst  am dying to pee with my legs in stirrups, what if I pee all over him  

Nicole DH is fab at cooking as he lived alone for 8 years before I met him so hes well trained, he did say he would take me out for a meal but I said probably best to stay in, might even get a takeaway and give him the night off  

Hayley wow 10th Sept not far at all honey, are you excited, if Dh cooks probably be a nice fillet steak with salad from M&S

Kelly you cant do that to us, is Shon coming online tonight I can't sleep thinking of this and my embies


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

No I start dr'ing next thursday, so 6 more sleeps!

Ok so if your not allowed to tell us about Shon is it likely that she will be posting today at all?


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

i just tx her, not sure how long it takes for her to get home 

lou u just made me lol and ihave an image of u stirrups and all  

hayley thats a spec anniversary for me and dh


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hayley - Glad your appointment went well... 10th Sep EC WOW!!! You might even make it before me!!

Louise - Yeah grab a take away.. "A healthy take away" Do they exist? I don't think so.. Maybe he'll be cooking afterall. I'm not happy with the lady garden cleaning bit  

Kelly - Booooo!! But i understand if she wants to tell us herself.


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Lou Im so flippin excited if I was a puppy I would be leaving puddles of pee all round the house!! 

Kelly - what anniversary is it?


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

hayley   sorry


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

puddles of pee


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Kelly -    thats lovely hun thanks, now guess what im also gonna be thinking about whilst injecting next thursday......

Nicole talking about takeaways Ive just ordered me and dp a chinese......... salt, pepper and chilli chicken, beef chow mein, egg fried rice, curry sauce, prawn crackers!


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

hayley omg i now want a chinese mmmmmmm


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Mmm think I might for the chinese Saturday  

I fancy some choccie


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Im so hungry ive actually gone a bit shakey, might have to go get a kitkat out of the fridge to take the edge of it (when I'm bad, I'm really bad!)


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

DH has been and got me a mint aero a big one too


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I had Kebab meat and chips! I was all set to make dinner then a lady on my clinic said she was having chips so that got me going..

Oh yeah.. hayley sorry hopefully they will tell me something tomorrow yes  

Kelly, Have you got all your dates booked too for EC etc?

Lou - YUM! Mint Aero..   I am sipping a naughty can of coke


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

yep my ec is 18th aug yipeee cant wait im sooooooooo hungry now i actually forgot bout tea until u lot mentioning chinese


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

God listen to us.... makes me feel better though that i'm being a healthy food deviant with all my nearest and dearest fertility friends joining in too


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Kelly how can you forget about tea?  I had salad so that balances out my need for choccie  

Nicole what time you at the clinic tomorrow for your scan

You will hopefully all be having tx together girls


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm sure Zita West doesn't condone all these naughty food's.... Blah.. What does she know?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I;m sure she doesnt but has she been though what we have, sometimes we need a little something dont we


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm in for my hot date with the Dildo Cam at 2:30pm DP is off tomorrow so he's coming to. (to the appointment i mean)  

Kelly / hayley - Bet it feels so real when you get an appointment for EC / ET..

Lou - Yeah we all need a treat.. I eat heathly most day's... Promise


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

nicole for your date with the dildocam   you will have youe date soon hun


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Nicole its made when they map it all out for you i wasnt expecting it tho thought they would monitor and then decide when things will be happening. spose thats modern medicine   i love dildocam


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Lucky you Nicole    Yeah it feels great to get my dates, at least your going to be on short protocol so it will fly by once you get going hun!

Thinking about it I would have Zita in a state of shock and disgust with my food habits today - I started off the day with a bacon buttie with red sauce, Ive had a picnic bar, a bottle of diet 7up, a kitkat and am now awaiting for the chinese to arrive!!  Believe it or not I am the right BMI though!


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

omg stop talkin bout fooooood im sooo hungry now, trying to get dh to make me cheesy eggs on toast


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Kelly - That's what my clinic do.. They give you dates as you go along they don't set anything just say "EC week of (date) " the only date i got was my baseline which i didn't reach   Oh well... Maybe the hort protocol was meant to be for me.   

I'm gonna get off now.. Will pop back maybe later before bed to see if shon has posted.

Hayley - No wonder your at the correct BMI with all those "event day's" you do... Bet you run around like a headless chicken all day  
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole take care and hope your scan goes well

I am just in the chat room girls xx  come and join me


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

See you later Nicole have a good date with DC mwah xxxxx


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Love keeping all you lovely ladies in suspense ... welll WE ARE PREGGERS !!!!

Been a busy day telling all the family. Still in shock though !!!! 

Yippeeeeee - Clinic said that it is 60% chance of it being twins - scan booked for 21st Aug .... OMG

I can't believe it I really cant !!!!!

Still doesn't feel real - not sure what I am supposed to do or how I am meant to feel !!! It is sooo weird.

Thank you everyone for all of your thoughts, texts and prayers.

Shon, Ross & Rosie and Jim !!!!!!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Congratulations hunny   thats fab news      x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Shon  on your


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Well that p***ed all over my post Lou


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi Shonny - just hijacking your thread here  

Just wanted to say, again, how absolutely thrilled hubby and I are for you and Mr Shonny.  Totally and utterly over the moon for you.  I can't think of another couple that deserves this really happy news more than you with all the highs and lows you've been through over the past few year's I've known you (what - 5/6 now?).

This couldn't have happened to a nicer couple and I'm glad you posted your news on here cos I was bursting all afternoon waiting for you to tell everyone on this thread who were waiting on the edge of their seats.

Sending you a massive bag of baby glue for a happy and healthy and stress free pregnancy - can't wait to meet little Rosie and Jim in 9 months. xxx  

Love Bellini and Mr Bellini xxx
(P.S. You can finally change your signature now!!)


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Just a girl said:


> Well that p***ed all over my post Lou


Sorry I just get so excited about BFP


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Shon..


[fly]
                       [/fly]

Sooooo Pleased for you.. Well done.. 60% chance of twins too.. God i am really happy for you... Been waiting all blooming day lol


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

shon congrates


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

war


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Kelly what do you mean war


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

[fly][fly]

[fly]YOUR[/fly]



[fly][fly]


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

war on posts tut cant do mine got ratty lmao


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats clever Kelly impressed.

Right I am off to watch some TV before going to bed before ET tomorrow, see you soon girls


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Goodnight lou all the best for tomorrow will be thhinking of u huniiiiiiiiiiiiiii xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you all so very much. I can't believe it - I really can't. 

Bellini - love you darling - besty bud !!!!! 

Lou - all the very best of luck for you tomoz !!! Am spreading the good luck your way. 

Kelly, you are so lovely !!!!! 

Nicole - I am so sorry for keeping you all in suspense - I wanted to give the good news personally once it had been confirmed - I am so sorry darling !!!! 

Just a girl - thank you lovie - am sorry to have p*ssed on your post - my brother did it to me this morning aswell - I was trying to tell my mum - but my brother (who passed his Driving test yesterday) crashed his car .... totally put a dampner on my news.

So - what do I do now


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Shon I didn't mean that hun, I meant that lou made her congratulations post to you much more then elaborate then I did mine


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Shon now u relax and let Dh pamper you for a few days before morning sickness kicks in


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a girl said:


> Shon I didn't mean that hun, I meant that lou made her congratulations post to you much more then elaborate then I did mine


Oh right - the mashed potatoe brain must have kicked in already hun - it made me lasugh !!!!! xxxxx Thank you for all you kind thoughts though lovie!!!

Kelly - is that all I have to do now though - just sit back and relax !!!!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

and I have it on good authority you should start massaging bio oil in every day to keep those stretch marks at bay!


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes Shon you do!! Make sure u rest and rest and rest cos ur not going to be doing that in 8 months time, especially if its twins   Get cocoa butter cream, for stretch marks. Ginger biscuits for morning sickness. Get your boobies measured for support bras ummmmmmmm lmao no just relax woman and look forward to seeing Rosie and Jim


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Girls I think Im now going off to bed to lapse into a food-coma, I have eaten so much feel quite sick (serves me right!)


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

congrats shon x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

shon-

leicesterlou-


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

oh Katie just remember we are all here for you even on the bad days   if you feel you need time out then do rest Hun i will be thinking of you


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Katie - I ditto veng's comments. Love you lots. Am alwats here for you darling.

Morning ladies, 

How are we all? What time was lou's appt today??

Shon x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

katied-so sorry lovey  

shon-930am


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi Shon i think it was early maybe 7.30?8.30? 
lots of luck Lou   and((( sticky vibes )))


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

Leicesterlou said:


> Veng I love Roxie
> 
> I have had a phonecall from the clinic I have 4 embryos and so having 2 put back tomorrow at 9.30am


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

9.30 it is


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

*shon* congratulations hunnie well done [fly]                [/fly]
morning everyone else lou good luck today with et
me clinic foned i got to do a pg test as ive not got my af an got really bad pains when  it could be i got a eptopic so testing at 1, got to wait till nurse calls me back to see what doc sed xx
*katie im so sorry to hear that you take care an all the luck in the world for your next cycle xx *
vikxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

Vikki i really hope its not an ectopic i know how much pain they can be   let us know how us get on


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ladies....

Just want to say again to Lou, well done on your lovely embies... Good luck today.

Shon... Cangratz hun, I am so pleased for you!! I bet your having twins   How fab would that be!!!

Katie... Oh my sweet darling... I am so gutted for you both, I know the pain of a failed cycle all to well.... My thoughts are with you, take your time to grieve hun, it takes time. You know where I am if you need anything.   

Hi to everyone.

Natalie xxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Katie - I'm so sorry hun     Not really much i can say to heal your pain but i understand you may need time out from the forum etc.. Spend some time with DH.. & we will speak again when you come back fighting fit for your next cycle. We're all here if you need to talk.x 

Shon - Lou was in early this morning so has probably had her transfer by now.. x

Vikki - Really hope it is not a ectopic.. I was going to ask if you have done a PG test..   Hopefully by the afternoon all will be revealed.

Well just a short one from me.. Just going to register my new plate that DP brought me for crimbo to my car.. Only just doing it now!   Then off to the clinic.. Speak Later.xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Morning Girls!

Im so gutted for Katie, this IF lark is so harsh at times it's really not fair. 
Katie   

Lou - I hope your ok and your consultant didn't have to dash off and change his clothes for a dry set ?


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

katie im soo sorry hun

JAG, Shon, watn1 lou, eveyone else how r u all?

Ive bin matched yippee  so as soon as i get results in 2 weeks hopefully they are ok, we r good to go cant believe it

emsy x


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Katie im soo sorry hun 


Great news emsy 

Lou hope your restin after et 

Shon how u feeling?

Vikki hope your ok hun

Helloooo to skybreeze, veng , nicole and all you other es loverlies


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Emsy - Well done hun, you must be really happy, I know I was x


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

im soo happy  just hope results are ok


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Im sure they will be fine, it's just a shame your clinic takes so long to get them    It feels like forever waiting for them but it will fly by -  My initial consultation was back in May and I was gutted I was going to have to wait a couple of months but now it's just round the corner of next week cant believe it is here even though I have moaned all the way tghrough that its taken too long


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

afternoon hunnies did a test - thank god ( i know that sounds bad but would of been bad if it was + just waiting for clinic to call me now xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Vikki - thats good news, hope the clinic ring soon!

Have any of you ladies read the following *http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=151412.0*
Throw away your zita vits now (or send them back and ask for a refund!)


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi girls 

Katie    

Well I had 2 embryos put back 4 cell grade 2, hope these are ok, the other 2 were not good enough for freezing, been lying down all day so I guess its in the hands of the gods now hey.  Mary & Pat our angels please watch over us


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

lou hun your now pupo   you relax an take care xxxxxxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Lou - Yay 2 embies on board and your now PUPO     
Sending you bucket of baby glue so they can envelop themselves nicley in their new home and some  x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks girls  

Going back to the sette to maybe catch up with you tomorrow


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies..


    Lou = PUPO     get lots of rest hun.x

    Vikki - Glad you are not PG ( in the nicest terms obviously) What did your clinic say?

    Emsie - Great news on your match hun. Bet you are over the moon.x

    Hayley - Hi hun, What's for dinner tonight? Mc D's, Chippy, Chinese, KFC   I am really considering a Indian because i feeling like i need a naughty pick up!

Well i went the clinic and they confirmed i have not ovulated so it must of all been in my mind   My scan was exactly the same as last week and nothing looks set to happen over the next week or 2!   More waiting around for me. She told me there is no point in doing the OPKs if they are picking up false positives, But i think i am going to continue with them just so i can see if ovulation does happen... Does anyone know of some good one's that do not cost £20 a week?... I could be using them for a few weeks and don't fancy spending £100 on them! I have booked in anther scan in 2 weeks as she said we probably won't see much next week.

I have decided just to go and relax and enjoy myself.. I am going to a BBQ this weekend and DP can drive so i can have a few glasses of pimms   Then next weekend we are going out with friends i was going to drive but stuff it!.. Also thinking about a late getaway  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Nicole, sorry about no signs of OV   that's a girl enjoy yourself.  Not sure about the OPK's as the clinic gave me some sorry can't help


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

Lou congrates 2 embies on board   
Nicole sorry you have not OV yet  i used American ones as i was living there for when we were ttc,
enjoy your takeways  
hi Hayley hope your well 
Emsey congrates on getting matched 
Vikki i am so glad its not an ectopic hopefully AF will show so you can get started 
hi Katie,Nat,Kelly,Lisa,Shon,W4M


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Morning Ladies

 


watn1 said:


> Hayley - Hi hun, What's for dinner tonight? Mc D's, Chippy, Chinese, KFC  I am really considering a Indian because i feeling like i need a naughty pick up! [/quote
> 
> I feel a bit embarassed to admit it as I now sound like the junk food queen but I had a subway at 1.20am, 'regae, regae chicken 6inch sub on brown with cheese, lettuce, tomatos and jalepeno peppers and bbq sauce!!  ! I went out last night for a friends birthday, I was very good and drove so I couldn't be tempted to drink - dancing around to the girls-aloud mega mix (gay club) whilst sobar is a new experience for me!
> I'm not very good at inserting these quotes, what am I doing wrong?
> ...


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning Hayley what are you up too today,
hubby and i are going to tidy up the garage  we have loads of box's to short out as we moved back to the UK last Nov and we still have not sorted them


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Oooo sorting boxes Veng you lucky lady, your day sounds marginally more exciting then my morning has been - I have changed the bedding and I'm on my second load of washing 'rock and roll'    Ive arranged to see a couple fo the girls this afternoon for a few cups of tea (decaf) and a gossip! Overall I've a pretty chilled weekend planned which is good,  I hope you get to spend some time out of the garage  x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Lou - 

Hayley -  I knew you'd of had some form of takeaway - But subway is not that bad.. Your right i know as soon as i get on the plane AF will turn up! Maybe not such a good idea hey? Ooohhh i'm just bored need something to occupy my mind while on the waiting game 

Veng - Enjoy your tidy up.. I too am cleaning today  DP at work so i clean on saturdays when on my own. GREAT HEY? Sun is out aswell here and i feel like i should be in a pub garden somewhere.

We're off to a BBQ tonight as at least that's something to do. Last night we booked tickets to jongleurs for next Saturday with some friends so i am looking forward to that..

DP depressed the whole situation with me last night as he had booked 2 weeks off work (last 2 weeks of Aug) as we thought thats when my EC and 1st week of 2WW would be.. Said last night he may aswell cancel it and re-book it for mid September as the nurse said i am very unlikely to ovulate within the next 2 weeks meaning my start date is going to be 5+ weeks away   Seems like forever away! After he realised he'd said it he tried to turn it back round with "It will be better to have a June baby anyhow" This is true as both his son's, & his mum & dad's & My mum & Dad's bithdays are in April & May  but still *5 WEEKS!!* 

Hope everyone is ok. xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Nicole - Awww hun , I would be upset too If I was you, so is it the d'reg drugs that are causing you not to ovulate? Have you ever trued tracking your cervical fluid (I just can't bring myself to use the word mucus makes me feel sick, so I use fluid, sounds much more nicer don't you think?) basically as you are due to ovulate you should notice (sorry if this is TMI) a discharge/fluid that is like egg white in consistency, if you were to feel it, it would be stretchy between your fingers!!  I have a whole book on tracking your cervical fluid its called taking charge of your fertility by toni welscher, it taught me loads about how I work but I became stressed by the whole taking my temp every morning and basically sticking my hands in my knickers 3/4 times a day to check my fluid consistency!  The thing's we do to get that BFP   If your interested I would be happy to send the book on to you!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

umm hello... where d'you all go? You being sick at the thought of checking your mucus fluid consistency on a daily basis


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hayley, Yeah it's the DR-ing drugs.. Basically my body had 'shut down' and now i have to wait for it up wake back up.    I had been DR-ing for 2 weeks so i guess my ovaries had well and truley closed for business   I did hope they would just start me stimming but they said their plan is 3 weeks of Dr-ing and they don't start stimms any sooner then this under any circumstances  

I have downloaded a ebook on the 'fluid' And i swear i had the clear (egg white) type monday/tues but obviously not. 

There's nothing really i can do as i cannot start anything untill Day 2-3 of AF anyway so really ovulation doesn't even matter they just wanted to track it so really we would all know the 2 week window untill AF show's, I guess because my poor receiptant is waiting in the wings. Nurse told me yesterday my receiptant will only start her medication when i start stimms so it's not too much of a problem the poor lady is just waiting & waiting... It would be nice to pin pint LH surge just so she can be told AF is near & so that DP can book time off etc.. Just got to be patient.. If i get stressed about it then it isn't going to show at all  

Oh but the good news is that i hae been told i can defo have 2 put back.. even if i am lucky enough to go to blast


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Well thats great news hun, as you know im only allowed one  and I enquired about blasts and they don't do them generally on your first couple of cycles !!!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Just a girl said:


> Well thats great news hun, as you know im only allowed one  and I enquired about blasts and they don't do them generally on your first couple of cycles !!!


I really don't see how they can tell you that you can only have 1  I was told yesterday that there are no rules to say this atm and that they would advise me to have 1 because of my age etc but at the end of the day it's up to me... 

I know some cinic's don't do blasts and i know some clinic's even charge upto £800 for them - Luckily my clinic charge no extra but you do need 8 to qualify.. Don't think we will have but if we do i think we will take the risk.


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi girls 
          have been away on hols for the week at friends,hope everyone is ok will catch up on everyone over the weekend just didn't want to lose you all

                                          luv mariexx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning Lady's 
our garage is tidy we had so much rubbish my hubby says i am a pack rat  
having a relaxing start today then off to my parents for sunday roast ,when we lived in the states i missed my mothers cooking 

Lou i hope your resting up lots of (((sticky vibes)))

Katie thinking of you Hun 
hi Nicole ,Hayley Emesy,Lisa,Marie,Kelly,Vikki,Shon and anyone i missed


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I couldn't get on when I was on while I was away, we had a fab time   Started stimming last Monday and it's been fine so far, I go for first Follie scan tomorrow so hopefully will get some idea of EC/ ET 

I have had a read back but so much has happened I can't really take it all in!!

Just want to say Congratulations to Shon, you must be over the moon!!   

Lou, Congratulations to you too on your successful ET, come on little ones snuggle in tight   

Emsy, I am glad you have go your match not long now.

Kelly, one more sleep for you  

Nicole, Veng, Katie, Nat, Hayley And anyone I have missed xxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Morning girls!

I hope you all enjoyed your weekend.  I have 2 days of first aid training today and tomoro  So Boring - Gonna have to give mouth to mouth to that nasty rescui-annie bluerghhh!

Katie - If your back at work and online today hello hun  hope your day got a bit better yesterday! 
Lisa - I'm glad you enjoyed your holiday
Lou - How was the anniversary meal? 
Veng - Was your roast dinner nice - love roasties there my fav!
Nicole - Did you enjoy the bbq saturday, down a bucket of pimms or 2?
 Nat, Marie, Kelly, Esmy, Shon, Vikki 

Anyone tried a sheer skin hair removal kit before, I see a tv ad for them on the shopping channel and they look really good but could just be a gimmick! 

Enjoy Monday ladies! x x x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning 
hi Hayley no ive not tryed that hair removal stuff ,
hi Lisa hope you had a fav holiday 
my dad decide he didn't want to wash up so treated up all and we went out for dinner   sunday ,
i hope you all had a good weekend  
morning ,Lou,Katie EmesyShon,Nicole,Nat,Vikki and everyone


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hello ladies  

how u all doing?

veng, watn1, JAG, Littlelamb,lou, marie and everyone else..u all ok?

im handing my notice in today and feel sick having to do it  

emsy x


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Morning Ladies - back to work today. Evil Boss has been surprisingly nice to me !!!!!!

Ohhh I am way too tired to be in work. I could sleep for the whole day at the moment. I am very very tired. But not complaining !!!! 

How are all of you ? Hope that you are all well. Congrats on being PUPO Lou !!!! Wishing you all the very best of luck.

Hello to everyone else. Did you all have a nice weekend?

Shon x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

thats great Katie nice to see you postive 22 aug is nice and close


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole thanks for the kind wishes, our anniversary was nice, relaxing then went out for an indian.  Sorry things are looking straight forward for you, try and stay   and remember things happen for a reason  

Hayley - the meal was lovely went out for an indian, our favourite food, had starters the lot, was stuffed but it was well worth it

Littlelamb - glad you have had a nice break, I guess your being scanned as I type sending you lots of     

Veng - hey you, nice to go out for a meal yesterday we went up to my Mum's for Roast Beef, its was scrummy

Emsy -  with handing in your notice hun  

Hey Katie good to hear you sounding positive so where is your holiday booked for?

Hi Shon, good to hear your boss is being nice  

Nat - I know your not around much lately but hope your well  

Vikki - any sign of starting yet?

Hope I haven't missed anybody  

Well me: I am fine, stayed away for a few days and sometimes I get too obsessive with the 2ww   I feel kind of normal, boobs are tender and nipples still big that will be the cyclogest supporting my body, can still feel my ovaries but the clinic said they can take 6 weeks to shrink back down, so just counting the days until my hols on Friday, no real idea which way this is going to go for us, keep praying to Pat & Mary our angels to watch over the embies but only time will tell.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning all

Katie... Good luck at your follow up hun, wil you wait until after your hoilday?? Going anywhere nice??

Lou.... Glad everything is ok, your tender boobs will be because of your trigger shot... Its the HCG in it. Cyclogest as lovely as you remembered it?? How many are you taking a day?? are the 200mg or 400mg?

Shon.... Arrrr hun, works no fun, but I am glad your boss is being strangly nice, have you told them your pregnant yet?? Hope you boss stays being nice, remember only a few months and you will be leaving anyway!

Littlelambx.. Good luck at your scan today, I hope you have lots of lovely follies there!!!  

Emsy... Hope your ok hun, why are you handing in your notice, if you dont mind me asking??

Hello to everyone... Sorry I am not posting as much ladies, but I am thinking of you all the time... I am just trying to get my IVF cycles out of my mind... DH and I are still in 2 minds when to try again.. He is off on hoilday next year in June/July (only golfing hoilday, hence why I am not going!) And I dont know if to start before, like in April/May time of wait until next September.... Part of me wants to leaving it until September 09 but I know when next year comes (as in January) I will want to start again as soon as. So I dont know... What would you do?? Is June to April a long enough break?? Do you think I will be going mad by then anyway.

Natalie xxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Katie - Nice to see you back babe... Fighting spirit that's the way... Your follow up isn't long away which is great.. Will you be sharing again? Where you booked to go on holiday?

Lou - Glad you had a nice anniversary, I bet it was weird thinking "Humm i'm close to PG on my wedding anniversary" I am so jealous of your holiday... I cannot explain just how much i need break 

Nat - Hi Hun... Nice to hear from you.. I don't really know what to advise as i already have it planned what i am going to do as i've said before it will be 1 cycle straight after another untill DP's sperm has ran out which will mean 2 cycles of ES then if it still hasn't worked it will be a trip to Reprofit for a cycle and then we will be closing the door on the whole IVF thing.. I don't want it to rule our life.. & i feel if we had a break in between then it would still be on my mind, & i wouldn't be able to live life normally. Also we are on borrowed time really as DP is 36 in Oct and his sperm quality is not going to get any better and has we have to get it out before hand it's already poor when retrieved. .xx

Lisa - Glad you enjoyed your holiday. Can't wait to hear how your first stim scan goes 

Kelly - How are you hun? What time are you starting stimms today?

Emsy - Are you leaving your job to start another or just giving up work?

Shon - Glad your boss has been nice to you.. Seems as they know why you were off have you had to tell them your outcome?

Veng - Morning to you hun, Got anything exciting going on?

Marie - Nice to hear from you.

Hayley - I've not even heard of whatever hair removal thing your on about try typing it in google with review next to it and you migt find some pep's who have used it. You know what i got to my aunts and she never got the fruit for the pimms.. I MEAN!.. Come on..Summer BBQ & no Pimms  Had a 1.5Ltr bottle of Rose all to myself  You's seen it is Tesco Only £5 and its quite nice really.

Vikki - Hopefully our gonna logg on and tell us AF is here??

Well my AF was meant to be due in 2 days time and i tell you what considering it's nowhere near.. Not even close.. The PMT is well and truely here! I am in a fowl mood today just woke up like it and have felt it brewing for a few days.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Natalie how long is it until the trigger shot leaves the body then?  Cyclogest is better this time as using the back door, 400mg morning and night.  Don't blame you for trying to be as normal as possible.  I think it will depend on how you feel, if we were doing it again I would want to start asap but this was our last go so I don't have that decision to make, hoping obviously this one has worked   

Nicole why don't you get something booked for hols?  May brighten your mood?  Yes it is funny being so close to our WA especially as it was our wedding that triggered me to stop taking the pill, hope your mood lifts soon


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Lou - I'm really tempted but i don't want to use our savings because i'll kick myself it i don't have enough to fund the next cycle or next... I will obviously as soon as we get a BFP be jetting away somewhere! Without DP's kids of course!!

I am mega stressed out.. I Mean MEGA! Flew off the handle at DP this morning because i have just looked at our joint account and over the month found x5 £10 top up's for 02!!! DP topped up his eldest's phone a while back and he's obviously been just helping himself ever since   I have called 02 and asked them how this is possible and they have explained once the card is store he only had to enter the last 4 digits and 3 on the back and then top off! He's used £210 so far on the card.. Needless to say i removed the card off their file and reported it to our bank!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole, the little  can't believe the cheek of him.  I guess if your committed to keep trying at IVF then you have to save your money for that, what about a nice massage or something nice just for you


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

It's my friends Birthday at the end of the month and if my AF hasn't showed i said we'd all go to a spa somewhere and have a nice relax.

Dito on the   for DP's son.. I am at the end of my teather i really am! DP is too soft with them and worries that if he punishes them they will never want to see him again (as they say that a lot) I can only be thankful that they are older and so when our child is growing up the will not be around as much because how could you explain the "He gets away with anything" rule.. So at least them being older is a bonus really!

4 of my friends got back from Mexico Friday and just posted their depressing photo's on ********   They looked like they had a blast. We will defo be going somewhere soon, Because we need it for ourselves more to the point


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole thats a girl, try and plan something in for after your tx so you can relax with your BFP


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG Nicloe!!!!    What a little *******!!!  I cant believe some kids!

Thanks for your advice ladies... I just dont know... There is so much to think about!!! Also thinking about changing clinic's to the Lister... There sucess rate is second in the country... Next to the ARGC.. Maybe if I win the lotto before our next go I will go to the ARGC.... My cycle buddy last year paid upwards of £10,000 for 1 cycle   

Lou... The trigger can take up to 14 days to go out of your body, My was gone by 8dp2dt. If you did a pregnancy test now it would be postive.

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

10k         good luck with winning the lotto  did you do a test to check the trigger had gone?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

£10,000 OMG! Please tell me she got a BFP??
What is the Listers sucess rate? 

If i win the Lottery i will pay for all my ES FF buddies to go to the ARGC


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Yep, couldnt help myself... I had a 99p hpt in my bathroom I had had for ages (bought it from a internet site ages ago) I only wanted to see 2 lines but it was already gone!   

I know 10K for 1 cycle, but they have got a great reputation, I think its about 60% sucess rate there.

Might need a lot of luck winning that lotto!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Nicole... Yep she got a BFP! first cycle... She got 28 eggs and out of that 11 blasts... she has 9 in the freezer now... She is due within days!!!  

Likewise for you hun, if I win I will pay for all of us to go somewhere hot and sunny, and then pay for all your cycles!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

60% is really good isn't it, oh well hopefully I won't need anymore cycles     

God I'm not even dressed yet, downloading songs for my ipod to take on 

Katie cruise where round the med, carribean?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Sounds lovely Katie... LOL about quads.... But honestly hun that is cheap I think for the ARGC.... Reading there thread.. (because I am nosey!) Some pay 20K, because of drugs and that IVIG..... Amazing but what price to you put on a baby?? If I had the money I would be there in a shot, but I would have to save for about 20 years! lol!

Lou... I am jealous!!! Dont worry about getting dressed!! I didnt in my 2ww, well not all of it!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

KatieD said:


> 10K?? Id want quads... and id want them all to come out carrying little purses filled with money....


   Yeah & £100 notes only  

I cannot remember off the top of my head the success rate of my clinic but i know it was the best in the Midlands.

Lou - I'm not dressed either..

I am on a diet this week.. I eat nothing but crap for the last 2 weeks so doing the Cereal Diet with jacket potatoes and salad for dinner everyday for 2 weeks.. Wonder how long i'll last...


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad I;m not the only one.  Well I am off to finish supervising Dh do the packing, catch you all later xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Totally agree Katie!!!!!



KatieD said:


> Nicole - Im starting the lipotrim diet tomorrow! Whoo hoo!!
> 
> XXX


Whats that??


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Katie - Sounds fab that holiday babe 

I was going to try the Lipotrim too but i love food 
have you seen the reviews?
http://www.dooyoo.co.uk/services-misc/lipotrim/reviews/

/links


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

That sounds like my kind of diet!!! 

Might have to give it ago! I need to lose about 2 and a half stone again!!


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Ive just done my bmi on that site and it says im over weight.... my wii fit says im ok tho


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

KatieD said:


> I know!!! I looked at the reviews this morning.... its genuinely really good!
> 
> XXX


So tell me, My mum is going to go on this too.. But how many shakes/soup do you need to order for like 2 weeks? She only wants to loose a stone or so.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I dont think I could give up food! 

Just going to do it the old fashioned way, by killing myself at the gym, did it before and lost 3 stone!!! I had 1 stone to lose but started IVF and since then put on 1.5 stone... So going to start seriously next week... 7 classes a week and 3 miles of swimming should do it!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

KatieD said:


> Nat - You should give it a bash - the only thing is, its 30 quid a week!


I spent £60 in tesco yesterday on ceral, Baking Potatoes & fruit!  & our usual shopping is about £80 a week


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

watn1 said:


> KatieD said:
> 
> 
> > Nat - You should give it a bash - the only thing is, its 30 quid a week!
> ...


LOL Nicole!!! Its true!!!


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

ive put on 7lb while dring i cant stop eating   im gonna listen to my wii fit any way katie hehehe


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Kelly... Its so normal to put on weight with DR!! Dont worry hun, BMI I think are a load of bull....


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

KellyG said:


> ive put on 7lb while dring i cant stop eating  im gonna listen to my wii fit any way katie hehehe


Katie - I put 10lb since starting Dr-ing a month ago...  But to be fair for the past month i've eat nothing but crap.

Hummm... I'm tempted!!


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

nicole good least im not the only one   i cant diet now tho. can i


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Kelly... I wouldnt diet now... Just be careful what you eat hun.... Worry about your weight after the baby is born!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I might give it a try next week as i am out on Saturday and i'll be drinking...

That way i'll hopefully loose that 10lbs i've put on in a week and then put it all back on when starting treatment again   I need to loose a stone i think.. As my size 12 trousers are getting really tight and i'm not happy about a 14  

Kelly - No best not to diet now but just eat healthly hun throughout your stimms and url be fine. Especially as you are on the WiiFit.. I lasted about 2 weeks on my WiiFit and then got bored


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Katie - Does the Chemist give you free samples?


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

well after josh i went back to size 10 then blew up to a 14 before my wedding was a very sexy small 12 now im a 14 again grr dh said if i get bk to size 10 after babies are here he buy me boobies


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Kelly - Boobies   I'd do it for that....  

I hate all the constant up and down of sizes... I go from a 10, 12 & 14 and have clothes all sizes in my wardrobe.. 

I've just called the chemist and it's £36 a week + £4.95 for the shaker thing.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

watn1 said:


> I might give it a try next week as i am out on Saturday and i'll be drinking...
> 
> That way i'll hopefully loose that 10lbs i've put on in a week and then put it all back on when starting treatment again  I need to loose a stone i think.. As my size 12 trousers are getting really tight and i'm not happy about a 14





KatieD said:


> Since about 4 years ago Iv been a nice size ten, now since treatment i went up to 14 and since my period came im a 12..... its crap.





KellyG said:


> well after josh i went back to size 10 then blew up to a 14 before my wedding was a very sexy small 12 now im a 14 again grr dh said if i get bk to size 10 after babies are here he buy me boobies


You girls make me laugh!!! You are going on like a size 14 is massive  Oh how I wish I was a size 14! I am a very proud size 18!!! Was a 16 up until my last tx!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG Katie you poor thing  

I have never been small, I am 5ft8 and been a size 16/18 for years now.... Mind you I am a bit flabby at the moment, but I can fix that. lol!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Well... I'm happy as a 12 but thats it I hate when i get bigger to a 14.. I'm more then happy to stay at a 12. I look horribe in anything less.
I was picked on a school and called Skelator etc because of being too thin. I am 5ft 9in so being a 8 is tooo thin for me but look nice as a nice 12.. But at the minute it's my Bingo Wing's i hate! Most of my tops have buttons on the arms and i cannot do any of them up. I can handle the Flabby Belly it doesn't bother me.. But my arms are another story. I had a photo with DP at the weekend and i look horrible hense the diet fad i am in.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Katie that must of been so hard for you being so young...  

I know what you mean about hating your own body, I HATE my thighs and hips... They are massive... My waist is 10 inches smaller then my hips, so nothing fits propley.   My boobs are a 36E but they dont look massive, I have always wanted bigger ones... Strange I know! 

I bet you are gorgous!!! Its strange what you see in the mirror. Yet no one else can see it!   

Right I better go, gettin my eyes tested, (thats another thing, I cant see a thing without glasses... and cant wear contacts because my eyes are the wrong shape! They are meant to be like a football, but mine are a shape of a rugby ball... How strange am I!!! )

And I am going to buy some news ones!!

Take care Katie 
Natalie xxx AKA... four eyed thunder thighs!


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Afternoon girls

I had my scan this morning and I am really disappointed, I only have 5 follies so far   They have upped my menopur and they will scan again on Wednesday, It has made me feel really down. I have been drinking water till I feel like I'm drowning, brazil nuts and now have a hot bean bag on my tummy. Is they anything else I can do?  Sorry its a depressing 'me' post.

Hope everyone else is OK xxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Lisa,
  Don't be disheartend hun... Your follies can do a lot in 48 hours.. What dose did you start on and what have they changed you to?
I think you seem to be doing everything to the book the only other thing i have heard people doing is upping their protein intake?


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Nicole I have been on 225 iu Menopur and they have upped it to 300 iu, I will try the protien too and see what happens


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Try not to get yourself too worked up. Carry on with what you are doing.. The wheat bag / hot water bottle.. Brazils & Protein. Also make sure you drink lots and lots of water.. You will probably be pleasantly suprised in what the next 48 hours will bring.. I have seen a few of the ladies on here go through the exact same thing.... Follies seem to have a habbit of worrying the heck out of you and then having a sudden growth spurt.. Try and relax and trust that your clinic are doing the right thing.. You have plenty of time yet.x

How are you feeling besides the scan result?


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

I am not too bad Nicole, I am getting quite a lot of headaches and I am still tired but apart from that I am alright x

KatieD, thank you for your advise, yes it's my first scan, I am probably worrying too much, I will make sure I drink plenty of milk and have some chicken and eggs for tea I think!

Thanks girls you have made me better, you are all so wonderful xxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

I have my next scan on Wednesday


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Lisa - As katie says that's what we're all here for  I'm sure Wednesday will be a different story.. As i said you still have plenty of time yet.

[fly]*I AM SOOOO BORED! *[/fly]


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Natalie Katie i work for Specsavers and have 11 pairs of glasses and unlimited amount of contact lenses as i too am blind   

Lisa try not to worry too much, PMA hun


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Afternoon sweetpeas x

Just to add to the converstaion I'm 5ft6 size 12 speccy 4 eyes weighing 9st9lbs!!  So what maked you put on weight when dr'ing, is it the drugs or all the protien we need to eat! Any othere side affects I should know about? 
Katie - So pleased you got a quick follow up apt, shame your not sailing from southampton we could of met for a spot of shopping!
Hiya Nat - Nice to see you on here, your gym schedule makes me feel tired just by reading it x
Nicole - Can't believe what the FLB has done now, that is so out of order and practically theft!
Lisa - Sorry your feeling rubbish after your scan, bt you still have plenty of time yet!
Kelly - Ooo new boobs, my sis has hers done in Thailand and it onlt cost her £2000 and she said the hospital was like a 5 star hotel!
Emsy - I hope 'notice handing in went ok', have you got a new job?
Veng - Sounds like you had a good day!
Lou - How long till you go on holiday?

x x x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Girls - I've just realised when I'm due to go and see Madonna I would of been dr'ing for 2 weeks and 2 days - how do you think I will be feeling by then as we are having to go all the way to cardiff and the boys want to go really early as they want to visit the torchwood set too (didn't watch it so have no idea why - was it any good?)


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Littlelambx... Oh hun, I am so sorry sweetie... Trust me I know how you feel very well... I was on 225iu of Menopur, and at my first scan (Monday, day 8 ) I had 6 tiny follies.... Smallest was 4mm, and biggest was 11mm... I was so upset, I honestly though it was all over.... As I responded better to a lower does on my first cycle! But I was put on to 300iu at my next scan ( Wednesday) I had 12 follies, which the nurse was amazed with, all I did was keep a hot water bottle on my belly all the time, and drank gallons of milk. And at my final scan I had 14 follies. while still on 300iu. Biggest was 19mm and the smallest was 6mm.... So as they were quite small, I was then put on 450iu, 6 powders to 2 waters for 3 more days. And at EC on the Tuesday I got 15 lovely eggs... I couldnt believe it.... What I am trying to say ALOT can happen in 48 hours on a higher does!! It will be ok I know it will... If you need a chat just pm me hun.  

Well got my lovely new glasses.... I have a black and yellow pair, which I have made sunglasses... and a orange pair... very nice... Katie I like wearing glass as well!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Evening All,
    Just in the kitchen doing my jacket spud's.. I actually really like them but not sure if i will like them so much soon  

I cannot join in on the glasses as i do not wear them..

Hayley - Have your clinic said how long you have to DR for? Some ladies on here have only Dr-ed for 2 weeks? Some longer my clinic's standard protocol is 3 weeks.. It's hard to say how you may feel as i think we have all so far felt completely different.. You could be like Lou and be totally fine (bar her rash) & on the other end of the scale me, who couldn't cope with the migranes..   I think it will be pretty standard that if you are Dr-ing still at at 2 weeks 2 days, You may just feel a little tired and have a few headache's but just try to keep your water intake up to keep the headache's at bay.. The only other thing i was having at the 2 week stage was hurty (.)(.)'s and they'd grow a cup size.. Now back to normal though   Oh and the dreadful bleed! Mine was bad if you remember but again everyone is different and you should hopefully of had this out of the way before your trip   I think you just need to play it by ear i'm afraid and you won't probaly feel anthing different for a few days... You could just sail through perfectly fine.
Try not to worry xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

I just had lasagne - I love jackets too preferably with lots of cheese on or chili and cheese!  
On my schedule I'm dr'ing until the 28th of August and then I start on the Menopur so it is 3 weeks i'm dr'ing for, my baseline scan is booked for Monday 25th August which is the bank holiday!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

ooohhh Bank holiday's i LOVE THEM! Hopefully my AF would of shown up by then and i won't be able to go out and get stupidly drunk with friends and roll in at 6am like i did last bank holiday sunday   

We are having Jackets with Tuna and cheese   & Salad.. No take aways for me this week.  Nor you      

You will probably be feeling fine hun.. Jut make sure you drink the water above anything else as it will helps loads.. I hope we get to stimm together.. that will be nice.. So AF if your listening coming around the 20th will be FAB!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

DP has just informed me he will be arriving in 9 minutes (he's got a new tomtom)   So i better get a groove on and wash all the salad. Speak soon.x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

I am so not gonna have another takeaway this week! 
I normally love bank holidays too, it used to be a girlie tradition to all go on the 'all dayer' over in town have a bite to eat and get hammered - loads of fun! Not for me this one hey!

[fly]   *Nicole's AF to arrive on the 20th please *    [/fly]

Thanks for all your suport hunny  x x x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

why i got that scrolly thing around my box ?


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Nat, Thanks for that you have given me some hope   I am now drinking half a litre of water, followed by a glass on milk on a constant rotation, I can hardly move I'm that full  and I have my half hourly reheated wheat bag strapped around my waist. I am hopeful that now I will grow some new super follies  

I wear glasses too, I have to go yearly and each time over the past 3 years my prescription has got stronger, I swear that everything starts going wrong when you hit 30!  

Jacket potatoes I love them, especially when they are crispy from the oven hmmm


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

evening Lady's 
i am bad i had a packet of crisps then loads of grapes and still had two bites of fries chicken ,mash and corn  i feel like iam going to burst  way oh way am i so greedy 
i should get AF this week at some point but as i want it i bet it will make me wait


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hayley - Those scoll boxes are annoying! Happen's to me sometimes.. B/H's were out girly tradition too.. We've had some brilliant nights. Thanks for the dance   AF will come real soon.

Lisa - My jackets were just crisp straight from the oven... Timing is crushal with jackets because if you have to leave them to cool and then re-heat in the oven they go all soggy.. YUK!

Veng - Don't mention crisps.. They are my big down fall if i have 1 packet i have to have another. I don't really like chocolate (only the odd galazy bar) But crisp's.. Yum! Good job i'm stuffed because i'd of gone and got a packet  

Just going to take the dogs over the field now and have my arm ripped out it's socket


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

omg my jackets are awesome we were gonna have them for tea mmmm i had cheesy beans on toast and after our weight issue convo earlier i went and had a big fat starbucks mmmmmmm lol


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey everyone

how u all doing?

well i did it handed my notice in!! was soo scared

emsy x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi emsey did you not like you job Hun?
evening Kelly 
Nicole your just like me i love crisps but choc i can easily say no to


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

hiya veng how u doin? emsey wot happend?


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hiya..

no hated it...so feel much better now  
can concentrate on tx now..

emsy x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

Right iam off to watch last bit of corry and enders oh the life of soap's


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

I just went and walked my dog so now have hot feet - have to dig out my peppermint cooling foot spray!! God I sound about 60yrs old! 
My DP has a real crisp problem - he has cut down a bit but can easily eat 6 bags a day ! Crispy jackets are a must, I also like to scoop the middles mash it up with cream cheese and a bit of pesto and fill them back up - hmmmmmm!

Veng - I hope AF arives this week for you! [fly]    *'Bring it on' AF!*     [/fly]

Kelly - I love the hot chocs from starbucks with hazelnut & cinnamon syrup with a big squeeze of cream on top!

Emsy - well done hun!

Lisa - You must be peeing every 20 minutes or so you poor thing! and I hope what you say about turning 30 isn't true, Im hitting the big 30 next birthday!!!!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

New home this way ladies: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=151791.0


----------

